# Will female get more vocal before laying ?



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Sunny has been very vocal today with her cute little squeak , I was wondering if they get more vocal before they lay their egg/eggs ?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

My hens don't, but maybe Sunny does.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

I found my answer today just searching some things up ! She is getting close and im getting nervous ! Her vent is starting to look a little swollen its a normal color but im keeping a very close eye on her incase she gets egg bound , Im home all day and night long so she will never be alone

Behavioral Signs
You will notice the cockatiel's behavior change as she becomes what's called "broody" right before an egg is laid. She will vocalize more, often making screams and whimpers. She will often squat either in her nest or along the bottom of the cage. Her wings will tremble. Female cockatiels close to laying their eggs will act anxious. The need to find a proper nesting area will increase, and the bird might shred newspapers at the bottom of the cage or try to find hiding places in her cage or aviary. A once sweet-natured female may turn protective and unfriendly during this time, because she's feeling uncomfortable and territorial. She may also start drinking more water because eggs need a lot of water during their formation.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Interesting! Hetty doesn't get more vocal either. But maybe that's because she is not new at laying. Gibbs on the other hand.. he lets me know. He's quite the tattletail on much of the goings on in their cage. He's vocal when he wants nookie.. when he thinks she should go in the nest box.. when something is going on IN the nest box.. when a perch or a toy is not right in the cage.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

It's probably just the personality of the cockatiel!


----------

